# If You Have A Pool , Or Live Near A Pool , And



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.childdrowningprevention.com/


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting, but it was hard watching the kid cry knowing someone was standing 5 feet away.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great link









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Interesting, but it was hard watching the kid cry knowing someone was standing 5 feet away.


I was thinking the same thing. "OK, we get the point... Now get the child out of there!"








I appreciate what they are doing, and am sure it will save lives, but...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

What did i get out of this --

ITS THE STUPID DOGS' FAULT FOR OPENING THE DOOR FOR THE CHILD...AND STUPID PARENTS FOR NOT CHILD PROOFING THEIR DOOR..



PS -- Hey kid in the video -- give me a call -- so many Federal and State child endangerment laws were broken i could make you so much money that its not even funny... CALL ME !!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> What did i get out of this --
> 
> ITS THE STUPID DOGS' FAULT FOR OPENING THE DOOR FOR THE CHILD...AND STUPID PARENTS FOR NOT CHILD PROOFING THEIR DOOR..
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful!

I was taught before I was 1 year old as have my kids.

6 to 12 month is the best time to teach drown-proofing. Hell they swam for their first 9 months inside mommy.

As far a endagerment. call my kids they need ya Ghosty. I allow them to ride in my car where the CDC says they are most likely to die.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK...I have to admit that was pretty amazing!

If we did have a pool, it would have a safety fence around it









Since we don't have a pool, ds started swim lessons at 3 and then took a private survival swim class last year. It was excruciating to watch at first, but once they get the hang of it, they deal and do really well.

Thanks for the video


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a in-ground pool and we did not have it put in until my Son was older had passed a couple of swimming lessons and could actually swim. We are required to have a alarm on any door that leads to a pool. What would happen to that child if it is in the middle of winter and the pool is 35 degrees? It is a good thing to teach a child but preventive maintenance is the best method.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

kjdj said:


> What did i get out of this --
> 
> ITS THE STUPID DOGS' FAULT FOR OPENING THE DOOR FOR THE CHILD...AND STUPID PARENTS FOR NOT CHILD PROOFING THEIR DOOR..
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful!

I was taught before I was 1 year old as have my kids.

6 to 12 month is the best time to teach drown-proofing. Hell they swam for their first 9 months inside mommy.

As far a endagerment. call my kids they need ya Ghosty. I allow them to ride in my car where the CDC says they are most likely to die.








[/quote]

My son was taught at less than 6mos and it was the best class the YMCA ever taught.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

My wife Cathy lost her son at the age of 5 exactly 25 years ago this past Labor Day, I had not met her yet but we kinda met thru her experience. It was Labor Day and she was working, but her son and 9 year old daughter were staying with Cathy's Mom and her Aunt. There was approx 8 kids around some as old as 12 years old and many adults. They were having a cookout and no one was even near the Pool area, they were playing tag and hide and seek. Well when they missed Judd they thought he was still hiding and they quickly checked the area and the pool but only found a towel floating in the pool and did not look further, they continued to look for him and finally went back to the pool after approx 10 min and discovered him wrapped in the towel floating in the pool. It was a above ground pool and belonged to a neighbor there was a deck and no fence and the neighbor thought the climb up to the deck would keep kids out. It's been tough on Cathy each year and it never seems to get easier for her. It hard to blame any of the adults are children there, But if you think about how it happened you see how things slipped thru the cracks and this "just happened". Believe it or not we have a pool but it has a locked gate with a fence all the way around it. The grandson does not go out without us and has taken the YMCA Courses. In the off season it is even covered with one of those covers that you can walk on. So if you have a pool don't let things "just happen" Because after 25 years it still hard to get past the pain.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jgheesling said:


> My wife Cathy lost her son at the age of 5 exactly 25 years ago this past Labor Day, I had not met her yet but we kinda met thru her experience. It was Labor Day and she was working, but her son and 9 year old daughter were staying with Cathy's Mom and her Aunt. There was approx 8 kids around some as old as 12 years old and many adults. They were having a cookout and no one was even near the Pool area, they were playing tag and hide and seek. Well when they missed Judd they thought he was still hiding and they quickly checked the area and the pool but only found a towel floating in the pool and did not look further, they continued to look for him and finally went back to the pool after approx 10 min and discovered him wrapped in the towel floating in the pool. It was a above ground pool and belonged to a neighbor there was a deck and no fence and the neighbor thought the climb up to the deck would keep kids out. It's been tough on Cathy each year and it never seems to get easier for her. It hard to blame any of the adults are children there, But if you think about how it happened you see how things slipped thru the cracks and this "just happened". Believe it or not we have a pool but it has a locked gate with a fence all the way around it. The grandson does not go out without us and has taken the YMCA Courses. In the off season it is even covered with one of those covers that you can walk on. So if you have a pool don't let things "just happen" Because after 25 years it still hard to get past the pain.


thank you for sharing your story. My heart goes out to your wife. Tawnya


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow. Amazing. it is hard just watching him float there. but its incredible that he has learned that so young.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie,
Thanks for sharing this video. It could save a life, and the child didn't seem in any real distress, and was, obviously, being watched and recorded in a safe environment. There are also above-surface and below-surface alarms available for pools that should be utilized. However, as in the case of the jgheesling's wife's child, sometimes NO amount of alarms/people observing will save a life. Sorry for Cathy's loss. 
Darlene


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We do have a pool, and have a fence around it. We started swim lessons for our oldest when she was about 6 months old at the YMCA, but as she got older it was harder to get into the classes - they were always full. The girls are both getting better at swimming, but they still have a way to go, and the pool fence stays up except once in a while for parties, and then they have to be wearing their "floaty" vests.

My wife and I have seen more than our share of tragedies in various ER's over the years. You can never be too vigilant.


----------

